# mk4 aeg azg 2.0T 1.8T K03 build thread with a twist



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*edit: go straight to install post - click here*
-------------------------------
*edit:* 
Logs: (how to use -> first scroll down to be able to scroll across. Find a spot then scroll up to compare)
note, RPM top graphs and inj duty and inj time on bottom graphs values on 2nd Y-axis FAR right. 
*0 boost*
*4psi boost*
even with only 4psi, I'm running lean. I wouldn't have thought that. You can see the increased MAF readings.
------------------------------
So, I believe it's about time I start my 2.0T build thread.... it's a lot to type and I'll be editing this first post several times so I don't have to get everything in at once.
I'm putting a stock 1.8T k03s on a mk4 2.0L engine so I can utilize much of the stock 1.8t parts (DP/CAT, etc). In a MK4 car I could also use the intercooler setup, but I'm not, thus the twist.

Tasks I still need to complete before installing:
- mounting 1.8T AIT sensor in intake mani *- done*
- massaging stock 1.8T oil feed line to fit with coils in place *- done*
- coolant return line *- done*
- cleanup grinding on mani *- done*
- fab a heatshield between exhaust mani/turbo and underside of intake mani/TB *- deferred*

1) I know the k03s is small.. My goals are small to match.
2) I know the mani is restrictive, best I could do with the space.
3) I know it's non-intercooled.... plan on wai
Pics:
early mockup








drilled and tapped block for stock 1.8T turbo coolant feed line (this motor is already in car)








drilled/tapped block for stock k03 support bracket. 








later, more complete mockups (lastnight)
















still need to bend/tweak stock 1.8T turbo oil feed line around 2.0L coil. I've got the 1.8T oil fitler braket in the car that has the hole for the line.
















using the 1.8T PCV hose for head breather. The Y has a blockoff, but I'll later run a hose from there to the top of the oil filter braket for crankcase venting. I'll just plug/cap the metal tube coming of #4 runner.








Tried using as much stock OEM hosing as I could. White nipple on far right is for the stock 2.0L injectors - fresh air hose.








stock 1.8t turbo coolant feed(bottom) and return(right)








Diverter/Blowoff hose with Tee for watstegate. The Tee is a 1" - 5/16" - 7/8" that is from the heater core hose on fire wall on a 1.8t.








vac/boost line from TB with a 90* elbow to stock diverter and a small tee for boost gauge (not connected yet). 








extra nipple off TB hose for one-way check valve to feed vac only systems

















big hole of left is for brake booster, hole to the right and slightly lower is a first attempt to mount the 1.8T AIT sensor with a helicoil for sensors mounting bolt in an existing bolt hole. After drilling the hole, I find that the tab is webbed/hollow on the under side preventing the sensor from being air tight. Good thing this is a practice mani (damaged) 








plan B, having a bung machined and welded to mani where marked.








stock 1.8T DP/CAT waiting patiently
































.
.
.
.
enjoy... and/or laugh









*edit: go straight to install post - click here*



_Modified by elRey at 1:43 AM 4-14-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: mk4 aeg azg 2.0T 1.8T K03 build thread with a twist (elRey)*

the twist.. it's going in this (AZG/02J already in):










_Modified by elRey at 1:22 AM 3-30-2008_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Cool man, that's gonna be dope! Did you make that exhaust mani yourself?
I want to get me one of those valve covers, i have the black AEG one and I hate the oil filler thing, it's really loose and doesn't seal well.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_Cool man, that's gonna be dope! Did you make that exhaust mani yourself?

I did everything but weld it. Designed it around tubes availabe from McMasterCarr and given space restraints. CAD drew it and had flanges waterjet cut. I did weld up a 'jig' for the welder so the flanges were in the right positions.
Added a little detail to first post^^^


_Modified by elRey at 10:57 AM 3-31-2008_


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

ko3 FTL!!!!! other then that.... that build looks like seX


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (guylover)*

Well I went out and bought material to cut/bend up a heat shield today. Then I thought I just see if the stock 2.0L heat shield could be chopped to fit, and what do you know? So, I'll take a cutoff wheel to the stock heat shield tomorrow.
Also, I may relocate the vac source for the brake booster and try to use the old hole for the AIT sensor.


_Modified by elRey at 10:58 AM 3-31-2008_


----------



## stevo2234 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (elRey)*

didnt realize how small those turbos were


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

nice build! yea last time i saw you man was on the mtn run like over 2 years ago when you were in the wagon with the kid watching a movie. i was just over near there i was chilling with curt today. when u get it in the car i wanna see it in person. are you going to have to run a Rising rate fpr?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

at least get a T.I.P for it! sheesh!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea you deff need a TIP........i also see no reason you cant push 15-20 PSI out of that thing and make good power with an FMIC


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

i can... its a ko3


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_i can... its a ko3








at least it'll be better than n/a


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (guylover)*

1.8s do it all the time....should hold like [email protected] redline and spike 22lbs and shold make good numbers


_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 9:55 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## 1youngdubber (Feb 23, 2008)

i cant wait to see this done and what numbers you lay down. ive been looking into a turbo setup for this summer and if i could get 1/2+ parts from the J yard that would be awesome


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (microzimmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_at least get a T.I.P for it! sheesh!

When I decide to go into FMIC required boost levels, then I'll consider a TIP. No need for one with my current goals.

_Quote, originally posted by *microzimmer* »_nice build! yea last time i saw you man was on the mtn run like over 2 years ago when you were in the wagon with the kid watching a movie. i was just over near there i was chilling with curt today. when u get it in the car i wanna see it in person. are you going to have to run a Rising rate fpr?

Ah, what fun. You mean this wagon?
















with these up front:








and these in the rear:


















_Modified by elRey at 11:07 AM 3-31-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
When I decide to go into FMIC required boost levels, then I'll consider a TIP. No need for one with my current goals.

well what are your current goals?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_well what are your current goals?









That's a good question. 
Before I say, what does the community think a non-intercooled k03s 2.0L 8v is good for *SAFELY*.
I'm thinking as a NS-Charge*r* alternative.



_Modified by elRey at 2:06 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
That's a good question. 
Before I say, what does the community think a non-intercooled k03s 2.0L 8v is good for *SAFELY*.
I'm thinking as a NS-Charge alternative.

well anything past 12psi is HEAT on that turbo....i'd say 140whp and some hefty [email protected] 10ish psi.


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*



elRey said:


> and these in the rear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (microzimmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *microzimmer* »_yea but at the time you didnt have the rear i dont think 

don't mind me, I was just being a picture whore.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol i think even if you had the stock side mount you could run full boost out of it. i make 225 HP and the k03s will never make that so i say turn it up


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_lol i think even if you had the stock side mount you could run full boost out of it. i make 225 HP and the k03s will never make that so i say turn it up
umm...yea they do







my friend makes 230whp on his k03


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_umm...yea they do







my friend makes 230whp on his k03









with 12 more valves


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

or a ko3 SPORT! a normal ko3 WILL NOT make 240 and would be lucky to get 220....... vdubman is also statingh his WHP..... and if you are telling me a k03 is making 230 whp then i KNOW your a liar


----------



## Massecar (Jan 28, 2008)

I wanna see more...I like the nearly stock parts...gives me possibilities...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_or a ko3 SPORT! a normal ko3 WILL NOT make 240 and would be lucky to get 220....... vdubman is also statingh his WHP..... and if you are telling me a k03 is making 230 whp then i KNOW your a liar 
guylover....do you really wanna try me again


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Massecar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massecar* »_I wanna see more...I like the nearly stock parts...gives me possibilities...

tell me what you want to see and I'll take pics for you.
'
'
'
'
Update: I hacked up a 2.0L exhaust mani heat shield, but it sits right on the mani... literally. I'm worried expansion from heat may create some undue forces. So, after all that I'll go ahead and cut some aluminum sheet and bend up a heat shield.
















Also started to cleanup the mani with some grinding. WHAT a PAIN. I got one runner port matched and it took forever.








AIT sensor in bake booster hole, but now where to drill/tap a hole for mounting bolt. 
















shot of diverter/bypass hose











_Modified by elRey at 10:45 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

why would you put the heat shield back on there.......your adding weight to the car.......that is a SIN....oh and i too call bull**** on a 230hp k03s.....best i have ever seen was 216 on a 1.8


_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 9:07 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_why would you put the heat shield back on there.......your adding weight to the car.......that is a SIN....oh and i too call bull**** on a 230hp k03s.....best i have ever seen was 216 on a 1.8

_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 9:07 PM 3-31-2008_
oh noesss not a 3lb heatshied








as far as the k03 numbers
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=792439
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1301750
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3141060
oh and the grand finale
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2878688

and here's my friend's
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3548412
i had the pleasure of being there for that


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

hey bro cool setup. btw you don't need an fmic. wai works wonders.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_why would you put the heat shield back on there.......your adding weight to the car.......that is a SIN....

Crap! Then I guess I need to take these off the front:

and these off the rear:

Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (12.3" TT fronts & 11" vented TT rears)


----------



## 1youngdubber (Feb 23, 2008)

big brake kit FTW!!!


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

ok NON of the cars in those links were mking 240, most were under 225.....your buddys car is not a standard stock + car...ie chip intake exhaust fmic... he has stage 2 tuning, more timing, more fuel. more of that power is coming from the advanced timing and fueling of the motor, not the pos ko3 turbo, which by the way is pretty much maxed out at 225... sorry dude a ko3 is a ko3. very small and designed for economy... and on a 1.8L to boot


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_ok NON of the cars in those links were mking 240, most were under 225.....your buddys car is not a standard stock + car...ie chip intake exhaust fmic... he has stage 2 tuning, more timing, more fuel. more of that power is coming from the advanced timing and fueling of the motor, not the pos ko3 turbo, which by the way is pretty much maxed out at 225... sorry dude a ko3 is a ko3. very small and designed for economy... and on a 1.8L to boot








point in case...they're still on a k03 and close enough to vdubbugman's 225whp...and how is my buddy's car "Not standard"...







yea more air, fuel and timing is how a motor makes power...
and if you remember 
_Quote, originally posted by *diggb5* »_Car was pulling timing throughout the dyno chart



_Modified by the_q_jet at 2:53 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

his car was pulling timing because he was overcharging his turbo... when the turbo passes the efficiency range its just blowing hot air, its hot to the point that a fmic can compensate and the car pull timing, he either A needs to turn down the boost, B retaaad the timing a bit, or C get water/alcohol injection and be G status like me







im sorry but vdubman runs a t3s60..... a turbo that will easily push out 300 hp







compare that to a ko3 and well.... i think you get the point


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

hey elRay.... any reason as to why your using the azg coil pack on the aeg engine>>?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_his car was pulling timing because he was overcharging his turbo... when the turbo passes the efficiency range its just blowing hot air, its hot to the point that a fmic can compensate and the car pull timing, he either A needs to turn down the boost, B retaaad the timing a bit, or C get water/alcohol injection and be G status like me







im sorry but vdubman runs a t3s60..... a turbo that will easily push out 300 hp







compare that to a ko3 and well.... i think you get the point
you're missing my point... i was asked to show a k03 making 225whp and i did....or course the t3s60 makes more and while the k03 is a mere 100rpm spike at 225whp the s60 holds it better, longer and will make it more consitently. This discussion is over. I answered the question. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_point in case...they're still on a k03 and close enough to vdubbugman's 225whp...and how is my buddy's car "Not standard"...







yea more air, fuel and timing is how a motor makes power...
and if you remember 

_Modified by the_q_jet at 2:53 PM 4-1-2008_


haha and i bet i spent less then he did too.....so i fail to see why somebody would do that with a k03
but yes you did answer the question.....now it just defies logic


_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 1:01 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_hey elRay.... any reason as to why your using the azg coil pack on the aeg engine>>?

It's really an AZG engine controlled by an AEG ECU. Why? AZG for low mileage and oil squirters. AEG for DBC and lack of immo. 

Furtunately my goals are no more than a neuspeed supercharger (for now).


_Modified by elRey at 4:16 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

oil squirters.... overrated







haha


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: mk4 aeg azg 2.0T 1.8T K03 build thread with a twist (elRey)*

finally finished port matching exhaust mani:








I'll have the AIT bung welded to the intake mani by Friday hopefully.
I'm going to wait on doing the heat shield, just so it's not holding up the install.
Oil feed line is tweaked.
I needed to order a few little pieces (banjo bolt, washers, etc). So, I'll have to wait for those to come in.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: mk4 aeg azg 2.0T 1.8T K03 build thread with a twist (elRey)*

Now this is nice!
I remember seeing a cast manifold on ebay some months ago that allowed you to bolt the KKK turbo's onto the 8V cylinder heads.I believe you have stumbled across a hidden art because there are so many unloved AEG/AZG's out there it isnt funny


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: mk4 aeg azg 2.0T 1.8T K03 build thread with a twist (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Now this is nice!

Thank you.
Some CAD shots of mani.... I changed it up a bit by using the #3 runner Tee as the down neck to turbo and 3/8" turbo flange instead of 1/2".
















































Straight welding of tube fittings sourced from McMasterCarr.
Very little cutting.

'
'
'
Had a local dubber help me out with parts (thanks *dubvinci*). So, I don't have to wait on a shipment.


_Modified by elRey at 5:08 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

sorry elray you should have teed in the middle.... thats what we did with mine and i have equal flow rates from each runner into the turbo.....props though buddy


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_sorry elray you should have teed in the middle.... thats what we did with mine and i have equal flow rates from each runner into the turbo.....props though buddy

edit: Oh I get what you're saying....
I designed it that way for a reason. It places the K03s in the exact same position as the 1.8T. So, one can use all the stock 1.8T parts and bolt them right up to their 2.0L mk4 cars.










_Modified by elRey at 5:35 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

ah touche i forgot your going for the direct conversion


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_well what are your current goals?









He's going Air to water intercooler


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (kjverock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjverock* »_He's going Air to water intercooler









I guess water/meth injection could be considered Air to water cooling


----------



## Massecar (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice progress man!


----------



## 1youngdubber (Feb 23, 2008)

how much for you to build me a mani? i need one bad so i can boost my 2.0l and it would be easy if i could just use 1.8t parts seeing as all my friends have a bunch of stock parts left over from their cars that im sure they would give me 


_Modified by 1youngdubber at 5:38 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (1youngdubber)*

started heat shield: 








the insulating tape is rated to 180*F.... is that going to be enough?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_started heat shield: 








the insulating tape is rated to *180*F*.... is that going to be enough?

hahah ARE YOU KIDDING!!!?? yea dude i'ma need you to get that gold nasa space satellite stuff...i'm seen some people using it...jus gotta find it.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

What temp rating should I look for? I see some 390*F.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

at least...your going to see temps back there near 800deg


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

There's a Summit Racing Equip. about a hour away.
I might take a drive down and see it they have any on this:
Thermo-Tec 13575 Heat Barrier, Adhesive Backed, 24 in. x 12 in., Universal


_Quote »_Maximum Ambient Temperature (F): 2,000 degrees F


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

imo a heat sheild isnt worth it


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (guylover)*

Worth the drive?
our intake mani and TB sit right above the exhaust mani/turbo.
It comes with a shield from factory as *N/A*. 
I may just double up on the sheet aluminum for now.


_Modified by elRey at 8:42 AM 4-4-2008_


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: mk4 aeg azg 2.0T 1.8T K03 build thread with a twist (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_









whoa....I see a Robotix box in the background in a Ross bag. I'm totally jacking that tomorrow


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*

your non IC car with make it that hot already....ditch the heat shield


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

heat sheilds are a waste of time imho


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_heat sheilds are a waste of time imho

and weight


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

I'll log ait with and without shield. and weigh it some time. My guess it's ~1lb.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

honestly what is the heat sheild protecting? if any thing it causes turbo cool down times to be longer


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (guylover)*

As I stated before, the engineers @ VW felt fit to place b/w the exhaust mani and the intake mani / TB sitting right above in it's N/A form. If anything, it will help protect the TB.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

TB has 200 deg coolant running through it......engineers at VW put heat shields on everything....even CV boots so it doesnt mean you need them


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_TB has 200 deg coolant running through it.....

200* vs the near 800* you mentioned earlier.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

started install @ about 10:00am EST this morning (Sat).
Just came in to empty camera mem card so I can continue to take pics.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

a warmer throtle body is better then a cold one... the vw egineers put heat shields and dust sheilds everywhere.....why? because they are crazy anal germans that are like...ok if this ening catchs on fire.. then maybe the cv boot will be protected


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (guylover)*

Taking a break and eating. Install post below, I'll add info later.
Still to-do:
- swap out oil pressure sender
- replace coil
- coolant return
- coolant feed
- oil return
- downpipe
- charge air hoses
- vac hoses
- upper intake mani replace
- intake/filter replace



_Modified by elRey at 5:03 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: mk4 aeg azg 2.0T 1.8T K03 build thread with a twist (elRey)*

bumped to next page


_Modified by elRey at 5:14 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: mk4 aeg azg 2.0T 1.8T K03 build thread with a twist (elRey)*

Text later

Before install. (2002 2.0L AZG and 02J swapped last year)
































removed intake and PCV. disconnected throttle cable and vac lines








2.0L intake








removed upper intake mani. tape over lower mani to keep debris out








removed 02 sensor from 2.0L exhaust mani
















car raised to get to DP/CAT








disconnected 2.0L DP/CAT from catback








now to unbolt 2.0L DP/CAT from exhaust mani


































2.0L dp/cat(bottom) out next to 1.8T dp/cat(top) 








moving post cat o2 sensor plug from 2.0L dp to 1.8T dp
















lower car and now back up top. removed 2.0L exhaust mani








didn't come out clean, snapped a stud.








and a stub from exhaust mani flange came out with nut. But that's not a big deal.








plugged SAI port. (top right on mani)








I lied when I said I had the 1.8T oil filter bracket in the car already. I found out I had installed it in the wagon, not the mk2. Here's the 2.0L oil bracket. No hole for the stock 1.8T oil feed line.








1.8T oil filter bracket with turbo oil feed banjo hanging out the front.








1.8T oil filter bracket installed. I wish it was a straight foward as these pic portray.








dropping the turbo down before I install mani.
















I had to snake oil feed line in before dropping turbo. Here it's bolted to turbo.








2.0L 8v -> k03 mani installed








turbo mounted to mani









taking a break to eat


_Modified by elRey at 11:52 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: mk4 aeg azg 2.0T 1.8T K03 build thread with a twist (elRey)*

break over, headed back out.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

please narrrrarate this!!!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: mk4 aeg azg 2.0T 1.8T K03 build thread with a twist (elRey)*

Finished up. Car started and idled.
turbo oil feed line bolted to oil filter bracket








botling turbo support bracket to block. I drilled and tapped these holes before I swapped the engine in last year.








just a shot of k03s from below. notice I have the wastegate ALWAY open for now.








oil return line done. needed quick hands when doing this when car is full of oil
















oil return block off plate that I removed








now for the 1.8T dp install. raised car again








dp bolted to turbo








pre cat o2 sensor relocated and installed








another fast hands moment. removing coolant feed plug bolt with turbo coolant feed line








done. hands not fast enough... all wet








TIP installed








DONE! car was idling in these pics.
































That's a wrap!











_Modified by elRey at 12:00 AM 4-6-2008_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

did you turn it on yet?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

just back from a drive on the highway. But I was just letting everything get good and hot. I'm NOT running any boost right now. I've adjusted the wastegate to always stay open. I'll go thru all the exhaust bolts tomorrow to make sure they're tight. Drove like stock as expected, but I did hear the diverter valve open







.
wastegate adjusted open:











_Modified by elRey at 12:59 AM 4-6-2008_


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

Nice work Rey!!!! I can't wait to see the results of this...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vw collector)*

Good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Suggest: hook up a temporary (or permanent) boost gauge so you actually
KNOW where the boost is going.
The ~partly open wastegate valve will not completely keep you out of boost.

-Jeff


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

thanks Jeff. I've had a vac/boost guage in for a while now. I wanted to see the difference in mani pressure behavior before and after. The needle stayed in the 0 psi box, just on the boost side edge compared to middle of box like before the install.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

makes me wonder why vdub didnt just do this from the factory


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_ The needle stayed in the 0 psi box, just on the boost side edge compared to middle of box like before the install. 

Cool.
The motor doesn't 'suck' anymore.









-Jeff


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_The motor doesn't 'suck' anymore.








-Jeff

Well, it still only has 8 valves. So, I wouldn't say that's entirely true.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Well, it still only has 8 valves. So, I wouldn't say that's entirely true.















everdriven a 1.8t with a dead turbo....


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

now that u got it running video...or hell i live so close maybe a gtg


----------



## Massecar (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (microzimmer)*

Nice man! Great work...made it look easy lol


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Cool.
The motor doesn't 'suck' anymore.









-Jeff

Time to take Olga for a drive...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i just wanna let it be known...i have a stock wrx turbo on my AZG with...its slightly larger than the k03








i hit 10psi by 2400rpms and 15 by 26-2700... i think that it's ridiculously torquey and LOVE EVERY MINUTE OF IT...i can not imagine how much faster the damn k03 is gonna spool...i'm gonna go head and guess 10psi by like 2k!








also i'm running 8.5:1 compression....










_Modified by the_q_jet at 9:59 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

looks a little more than 'slightly' to me. How os it on the top end? (highway)
What psi do you run, or plan to run to merit the compression drop?

Logs: (how to use -> first scroll down to be able to scroll across. Find a spot then scroll up to compare)
*0 boost*
*4psi boost*
even with only 4psi, I'm running lean. I wouldn't have thought that. You can see the increased MAF readings.



_Modified by elRey at 10:55 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_looks a little more than 'slightly' to me. How os it on the top end? (highway)
What psi do you run, or plan to run to merit the compression drop?

Logs: (how to use -> first scroll down to be able to scroll across. Find a spot then scroll up to compare)
*0 boost*
*4psi boost*
even with only 4psi, I'm running lean. I wouldn't have thought that. You can see the increased MAF readings.
jus so you know..those two links are the SAME








as far as my setup...i currently run 20~21psi and she holds it jus fine. The last log i did was at 18psi and she was showing 19.5 degrees total timing up top







i LOVE drivin this car!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

thanks jet, link fixed.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

you're running stock injectors arent you?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_you're running stock injectors arent you?

yes. but duty never goes above 70%
tho injection time does platue @ 16.32ms... what's that about?


_Modified by elRey at 11:07 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
yes. but duty never goes above 70%
tho injection time does platue @ 16.32ms... what's that about?

_Modified by elRey at 11:07 PM 4-6-2008_
i wanna know where you're gettin your injector duty cycle from? how are you calculating it or what vag block is it? also do you have AIM..this will be quicker to discuss on there?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i wanna know where you're gettin your injector duty cycle from? how are you calculating it or what vag block is it? also do you have AIM..this will be quicker to discuss on there?

all these logs are from blocks 2 and 3. Injection duty is calculated from rpm and inj. time. (inj time (ms) / (120000/RPM)) * 100


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

hmm good to know...well here's the issue...the ecu is still able to compensate for the air flow coming in and keep it around the specified/requested a/f....best bet is to either A: get c2 software with 30# injectors B: do the dreaded rising-rate fpr C: get lemmiwinks or unisettings or custom settings and add fueling under increasing load. or D: get 30# injectors as thats what 1.8t essentially have


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Seem as though k03s @ 4psi is good for a ~18% increase in air flow.











_Modified by elRey at 11:42 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Seem as though k03s @ 4psi is go for a ~17.3% increase in air flow.








yea the ecu is able to compesate somewhere in the realm of 25%


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

here's the snap shot of A/F before and after:
0 boost on left 4psi on right








Just put in a 4bar fpr and will do some logs tonight.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
tho injection time does platue @ 16.32ms... what's that about?

_Modified by elRey at 11:07 PM 4-6-2008_

Be VERY careful.
This 16.32ms 'cap' is a ecu data block limitation.
i.e. the data the ecu sends to vag-com can NOT go above this value.
I'd bet a few dollars you're running more inj. duty than you believe.
This ecu DOES NOT have wideband fuel control...
there is NO live fuel trimming under Full load here.
Be VERY careful.

-Jeff


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 5:23 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Be VERY careful here.
This 16.32ms 'cap' is a ecu data block limitation.
i.e. the data the ecu sends to vag-com can NOT go above this value.
I'd bet a few dollars you're running more inj. duty than you believe.

-Jeff



Really... well that makes for some interseting data gathering http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Looks like I'm off to get a WB.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Be VERY careful.
This 16.32ms 'cap' is a ecu data block limitation.
i.e. the data the ecu sends to vag-com can NOT go above this value.
I'd bet a few dollars you're running more inj. duty than you believe.
This ecu DOES NOT have wideband fuel control...
there is NO live fuel trimming under Full load here.
Be VERY careful.

-Jeff

So, inj. time _could_ be higher in reality.... but it could NOT be lower or the ecu would show it lower, correct?
On the 0 boost example, if it were higher, then A/F would be richer....
But I don't see a need for it to be richer. i.e. the 16.32 valve seems logical. Cowencedence?


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (elRey)*

Any updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw collector* »_Any updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

got a couple goodies this week.








need to install WB and run wires to AIT.
Expecting MBC early next next


_Modified by elRey at 10:37 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (elRey)*

I have a couple of MBCs here if you want to get them to start playing around until you get yours...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw collector* »_I have a couple of MBCs here if you want to get them to start playing around until you get yours...









I might do that. Will you be around tomorrow (Sun)?


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
I might do that. Will you be around tomorrow (Sun)?


Most likely yes, just call me and come and get it if you like...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw collector* »_Most likely yes, just call me and come and get it if you like...









Thanks for bringing the MBC by Pedro!
I've finally finished installing the LC-1 WB controller. I have output 1 simulating the stock pre-cat NB O2 for the ECU. And I have the output 2 showing full AF from 0-1v on post-cat O2 line. I'm not using a post-cat sensor. 
So I can log true AFR on O2 post-cat voltage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3psi = 12.5 AFR (+ 4bar FPR). I'll now start to raise boost slightly until AFR starts to lean out.


_Modified by elRey at 1:59 AM 4-14-2008_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

tuning on narrow band AFR FTL


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Thanks for bringing the MBC by Pedro!
I've finally finished installing the LC-1 WB controller. I have output 1 simulating the stock pre-cat NB O2 for the ECU. And I have the output 2 showing full AF from 0-1v on post-cat O2 line. I'm not using a post-cat sensor. 
So I can log true AFR on O2 post-cat voltage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3psi = 12.5 AFR (+ 4bar FPR). I'll now start to raise boost slightly until AFR starts to lean out.

_Modified by elRey at 1:59 AM 4-14-2008_
uh...a/f after the cat will not be accurate http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif unless you dont have a cat







now...you're still on stock injectors correct?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_uh...a/f after the cat will not be accurate http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif unless you dont have a cat







now...you're still on stock injectors correct?


I have the post-cat bung plugged. There is no sensor after the cat.
I have a Wideband sensor before the cat controlled by the LC-1.
The LC-1 has 2 output signals that I can program.
Output 1 -> ecu in place of pre-cat NB (0-1v) sensor, programed to simulate a NB that the ECU uses.
Output 2 -> ecu (*wired*) in place of post-cat NB (0-1v) sensor, programed to send full range of AFR from 0-1v instead of the narrow switching range around 14.7 like a true NB sensor does.
1 WB sensor feeds both per-cat and post-cat signals to ECU.
So, now I can have the ECU act normal, AND log true AFR on post-cat voltages.


_Modified by elRey at 11:56 AM 4-14-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_tuning on narrow band AFR FTL

??? I'm not tuning on a NB.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_

I have the post-cat bung plugged. There is no sensor after the cat.
I have a Wideband sensor before the cat controlled by the LC-1.
The LC-1 has 2 output signals that I can program.
Output 1 -> ecu in place of pre-cat NB (0-1v) sensor, programed to simulate a NB that the ECU uses.
Output 2 -> ecu (*wired*) in place of post-cat NB (0-1v) sensor, programed to send full range of AFR from 0-1v instead of the narrow switching range around 14.7 like a true NB sensor does.
1 WB sensor feeds both per-cat and post-cat signals to ECU.
So, now I can have the ECU act normal, AND log true AFR on post-cat voltages.

_Modified by elRey at 11:56 AM 4-14-2008_
oh i see what youre saying...btw the OEM PRE CAT SENSOR...how many wires are on it? 4 or 5?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I wouldnt mins stopping by and checking out your setup myself... where bouts are you?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_oh i see what youre saying...btw the OEM PRE CAT SENSOR...how many wires are on it? 4 or 5?

4 wires (pre and post cat sensors are the same expect for length of wires) [** for AEG cars **]

_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_I wouldnt mins stopping by and checking out your setup myself... where bouts are you? 

I'm in Woodstock.... ~35min north of Atl.


_Modified by elRey at 12:17 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
4 wires (pre and post sensors are the same expect for length of wires) [** for AEG cars **]

ok cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Canton here...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

What area is your work?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

.


_Modified by GaTeIg at 12:25 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Blairsville.... 75 miles north of canton... dont ask. Ill have to stop by on the weekend if that flies with you.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_Ill have to stop by on the weekend if that flies with you.

Anytime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Thanks for bringing the MBC by Pedro!
I'll now start to raise boost slightly until AFR starts to lean out.


Raise the boost FTW!!!!!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw collector* »_Raise the boost FTW!!!!!























7psi (short peak @ 8psi) really woke the car up....
Looking at logs now.
As I was putting your MBC on, mailman brought the boostfactory one.
I'll stop by soon to bring it back to you.... Thanks, Again.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*

from what i know narrow band is 0-1v and wide band is 0-5v


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
7psi (short peak @ 8psi) really woke the car up....
Looking at logs now.
As I was putting your MBC on, mailman brought the boostfactory one.
I'll stop by soon to bring it back to you.... Thanks, Again.


I can just imagine, I can't wait to see all this sorted out and put it on a dyno...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_from what i know narrow band is 0-1v and wide band is 0-5v
if you notice he's using an LM-1 Wideband...the way it is setup...is the LM-1 takes its wideband signal and has 2 outputs that convert that signal to 0-1v signals so the stock AEG ecu is still happy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ohhhh got it


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_from what i know narrow band is 0-1v and wide band is 0-5v

I can program the controller to output anything I want. Since the ECU only expects a 0-1v signal from the post-car o2, I programed the WB controller to scale down the WB 0-5v to fit in the 0-1v range.
i.e. 0-5v 0v = 5 AFR ; 5v = 22 AFR
now 0-1v 0v = 5 AFR ; 1v = 22 AFR

output 1 feeding ECU for pre-cat O2 signal: (narrowband)








output 2 feeding ECU for post-cat O2 signal: (wideband on a 0-1v scale)








.
.
.
edit... 

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_ohhhh got it

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by elRey at 11:29 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

Well, I relocated the AIT sensor to the mani in hopes that the ECU will adjust timing back a bit under boost to avoid having to 'retard' timing.
It seems to have worked, BUT it also seems to lean the mixture due to the higher temps..... I'll switch the AIT back and forth to confirm.
If it is true.... then I'm a little dissappointed.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

After some logs last nights it does look like ECU leans mixture when AITs are high. I switched back and forth between AIT locations and:
- MAF (pre-turbo) ~12.5 @ WOT but timing is being pulled via knock sensors
- mani (post-turbo) ~ 15.5 @ WOT but minimal timing pull (relative to above)
edit: also notice @ part throttle in boost a was ~15 AFR and O2 reg was off. It was only with near to full thottle that it richened up.
Logs were @ 6psi.

Again, I'm on stock injectors + 4 bar FPR.


_Modified by elRey at 1:33 PM 4-17-2008_


----------



## dubscientist (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*

great thread. 
one question. what did you swap to get such large brakes on your mk2?
im a noob so i expect flaming. its whatever


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (dubscientist)*

where is this car now?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

in my driveway. It's what I drive when the 2.0L 16vT Jetta Wagon is down.


----------



## jetta2dr16v (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: (elRey)*

love the ideas on both of the cars, what management are you running on the mk2?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (jetta2dr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2dr16v* »_love the ideas on both of the cars, what management are you running on the mk2? 

Thanks!
stock AEG, soon to be AEB


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

I haven't done the AEB management swap yet. I'm concerned about timing on the 10:1 AZG CR vs the 9:1 AEB CR.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*

how is it running on the stock management
edited...
not questioning it. Just want to know if its good enough to daily tuned like that. this would be a nice setup for my beetle. I just want a little more umph. Until i saw tihis i was saving for the c2 route.


_Modified by raymondlee at 8:33 AM 4-10-2010_


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

propps! this is hot.


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

very interesting indeed.


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

vdubbugman53 said:


> why would you put the heat shield back on there.......your adding weight to the car.......that is a SIN....oh and i too call bull**** on a 230hp k03s.....best i have ever seen was 216 on a 1.8
> 
> 
> _Modified by vdubbugman53 at 9:07 PM 3-31-2008_


 You guys are seriously doubting the ko3s... smfh oh I see why I got lost in the 2.0L forums. KO3s can easily make over 300wtrq if you know what your doing sooo idk wtf you guys are talking about :heart:


----------



## m_calloway (Aug 15, 2010)

hey bud was wondering if you was able to make another one? and how much?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Sweet build!


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Thanks guys. Though this is pretty old. We still enjoy the car daily.

And no, I'm not up for making another manifold. Sorry.


----------



## DjAfuk (Jul 23, 2011)

very nice build, i may have missed it but what did you do about programming the ecu to handle it?, custom programming using vag-com?


----------



## yorgerg (Sep 30, 2006)

awesome....:beer:


----------



## volk_swaggin1 (Apr 17, 2012)

elRey said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_sorry elray you should have teed in the middle.... thats what we did with mine and i have equal flow rates from each runner into the turbo.....props though buddy
> 
> edit: Oh I get what you're saying....
> I designed it that way for a reason. It places the K03s in the exact same position as the 1.8T. So, one can use all the stock 1.8T parts and bolt them right up to their 2.0L mk4 cars.
> ...


am in the process now of customizing the manifold and i will take the 3d example you showed earlier to a shop


----------



## volk_swaggin1 (Apr 17, 2012)

plz an answer would be appreciated


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow Adding this to my favs... Im replaceing my ko3 with a ko4 on my beetle and plan on useing my old ko3 on my girls 2.0 beetle. This has helped alot.. Im also curious as to what happened havent seen any further updates.. What ever happend with the Ecu? kept the stock ecu and modded the 02 readings is all i can seem to understand but just would love to know how its running and how much boost youve ran so far safely with a good AFR.. Thanks...


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Very interesting!


----------

